# Coming Soon



## Silvan (Oct 29, 2014)

I had to share the excitement


----------



## Linus_Cello (Oct 29, 2014)

Kovachii? KV hybrid?


----------



## NYEric (Oct 29, 2014)

Pk from Peruflora. :evil:


----------



## eggshells (Oct 29, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## Silvan (Oct 29, 2014)

NYEric said:


> Pk from Peruflora. :evil:



lol..nope

Pk 'Jewel' from the Montreal botanical garden. Bought as a medium 
seedling back in march 2011.


----------



## Justin (Oct 29, 2014)

exciting! my PK is coming in 9 days!


----------



## eOrchids (Oct 29, 2014)

Ooooooooo....how exciting!!! :drool:


----------



## John M (Oct 29, 2014)

That's very exciting to see! I'll look forward to more photos when it's fully open.

You indicate that it's a piece of 'Jewel'; but, then you say it was bought as a seedling in 2011. So, is it a selfing of 'Jewel'; or a sib with 'Jewel' as one parent? Or, was it a very small propagation of the original clone called 'Jewel'?


----------



## Silvan (Oct 29, 2014)

I never thought of that. If I remember correctly the botanical garden bought
a flask back in 2006. So, I think that it was from a selfing of the clone 'Jewel'.


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 29, 2014)

OM.., what a moment, don't miss to keep us updated !!!! Jean


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 29, 2014)

What JeanLux said!!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 29, 2014)

Cool! Plants from your "arch-enemy"!? oke:  Good luck, keep us posted.


----------



## John M (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks Silvan. It's important to maintain the difference between a particular clone and the selfings from that clone. If this plant was ever to get an award, it can't have the clonal name 'Jewel' because that is actually another plant, it's parent. Even if it does not ever get awarded, if it turns out really nice, the MBG should give it it's own, unique clonal name.


----------



## Silvan (Oct 29, 2014)

John M said:


> Thanks Silvan. It's important to maintain the difference between a particular clone and the selfings from that clone. If this plant was ever to get an award, it can't have the clonal name 'Jewel' because that is actually another plant, it's parent. Even if it does not ever get awarded, if it turns out really nice, the MBG should give it it's own, unique clonal name.



Thanks for pointing that out John. I didn't know. I went to look at the label and
it was written 'Jewell' x self and not only 'Jewell'.So does it mean that I could call this clone 'Halloween' ?  






darn! There's a purple spot on that almost perfect staminoid shield! Aaargh..lol


----------



## Silvan (Oct 29, 2014)

NYEric said:


> Cool! Plants from your "arch-enemy"!? oke:  Good luck, keep us posted.



Only my arch-enemy when it comes to get my hands on a coveted division..lol


----------



## Silvan (Oct 29, 2014)

Justin said:


> exciting! my PK is coming in 9 days!



from whom ???


----------



## Justin (Oct 29, 2014)

Mine is coming from peruflora. i only dabble in phrags but decided to take the plunge on a pk!

There is nothing wrong with the purple spot...flower texture looks velvety...nice growing!


----------



## Silvan (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks Justin. This plant has been quite the challenge compared to my 'Laura' x 'Ana' (in low spike) kovachiis from Peruflora take a bit of time to get used to our non south america climate. But once they do they grow rather fast for the species. And don't worry about getting your plant bare root. Like most of the phrags, it'll produce
a new flush of roots within 4 to 6 weeks time. What size of plant did you get?


----------



## Justin (Oct 29, 2014)

Silvan said:


> Thanks Justin. This plant has been quite the challenge compared to my 'Laura' x 'Ana' (in low spike) kovachiis from Peruflora take a bit of time to get used to our non south america climate. But once they do they grow rather fast for the species. And don't worry about getting your plant bare root. Like most of the phrags, it'll produce
> a new flush of roots within 4 to 6 weeks time. What size of plant did you get?



That's reassuring. I got the med size/previously bloomed.


----------



## Silvan (Oct 29, 2014)

Be sure to look at the plant. I also got a "previously" bloomed (size2) plant recently from them and the old growth didn't have a cut spike, ...

I'd also recommend for it's first cycle of growing to pot it in a regular bark mix with extra calcium (kinda like Pipingrock mix) and not let it stand
in a saucer of water until new roots emerges. And don't over pot, but water very frequently.


----------



## John M (Oct 29, 2014)

Silvan said:


> Thanks for pointing that out John. I didn't know. I went to look at the label and
> it was written 'Jewell' x self and not only 'Jewell'.So does it mean that I could call this clone 'Halloween' ?



Yes, that's right. Since it's a seedling, which means it's a genetically unique individual, you can call it 'Halloween'; or anything else that you like as long as to the best of your knowledge, the name you choose has not been used for any other PK. However, it's always good to keep the original information....that it's a seedling from 'Jewel' x self. That's basically a record of it's pedigree.

At least that purple spot is very tiny and perfectly centred. It's not going to be a blemish; just part of this flower's unique beauty.


----------



## Silvan (Oct 29, 2014)

Silly me. I thought that the plants from a selfing would have the same clonal name as the parent. Even worse, I thought that if the parent would have been
awarded, that I couldn't get my plant judged.. Even worse than worst, I think that I already red that from a previous post on another thread.. I'm getting old
so is my memory...  

Thanks for the kind words about the blemish. I was (partially) kidding. 

The 'Halloween' clonal name is because I think that it will be at it's best on friday evening.


----------



## John M (Oct 29, 2014)

Silvan said:


> Silly me. I thought that the plants from a selfing would have the same clonal name as the parent. *Even though a selfing means that the same plant is both "mother and father", the genes are still randomly remixed and the offspring will be unique and different from each other and from the mother plant that was selfed. Actually, when you self a plant, you are just really remixing the genes from the parents of that plant. So, genetically, it's offspring are more like it's siblings than it's offspring.*
> 
> Even worse, I thought that if the parent would have been
> awarded, that I couldn't get my plant judged.. *Just to be clear: yes you can have an awarded plant judged. It might be upgraded to a better quality award if the point score is higher than before.* Even worse than worst, I think that I already red that from a previous post on another thread.. I'm getting old so is my memory...  *LOL!...'happens to the best of us!*
> ...


..


----------



## Silvan (Oct 30, 2014)

a really quick snapshot before leaving for work..
Now I'm starting to understand what all the fuss is about...


----------



## Carkin (Oct 30, 2014)

Oh, my...that is GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## Ray (Oct 30, 2014)

I may be incorrect in this, but I believe the proper response is "WOW!!!"


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 30, 2014)

Ditto


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brabantia (Oct 30, 2014)

Exceptional clone, very nice flowering!


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 30, 2014)

I am jealous of your 'Halloween' clone!


----------



## Justin (Oct 30, 2014)

dang!!!!


----------



## phrag guy (Oct 30, 2014)

that is great,well done


----------



## NYEric (Oct 30, 2014)

Nice color, but still a small bloom.  Thanks for sharing.


Silvan said:


> Only my arch-enemy when it comes to get my hands on a coveted division..lol


OK, I'll remember that next spring when I bring plants to Montreal. :wink:


----------



## Silvan (Oct 30, 2014)

Thanks all for your great comments  



NYEric said:


> Nice color, but still a small bloom.  Thanks for sharing.
> 
> *Well, the flowers are usually bigger under cooler temperature.. you're talking about my besseae, right? lol
> It is going to be one of those puny 14cm (5 1/2") NS .. oke:
> ...


----------



## Ruth (Oct 30, 2014)

Omg!omg!omg!


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 31, 2014)

Beautiful!!!! Congratulations to the grower!!!! Jean


----------



## Lmpgs (Oct 31, 2014)

Congratulations!!!


----------

